# Eisegesis



## Dieter Schneider (Apr 21, 2007)

I have come across the following quotation (adapted) on Geiler (http://www.ccel.org/s/schaff/history/6_ch09.htm) which both amused and alarmed me:

"In seven most curious discourses on Prov. 30:26, "The coney is a weak folk," he [Geiler] made 14 comparisons between the coney and the good Christian. The coney runs better up hill than down, as a good Christian should do. The coney has long ears as also a Christian should have, especially monastics, attending to what God has to say. The coney must be roasted; and so must also the Christian pass through the furnace of trial. The coney being a lank beast must be cooked in lard, so also must the Christian be surrounded with love and devotion lest he be scorched in the furnace" 

Has anyone come across any other example of such ingenious / fanciful exegesis?


----------



## Dagmire (Apr 21, 2007)

Um... what's a coney?


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Apr 21, 2007)

Dagmire said:


> Um... what's a coney?


possibly a rock badger; cf. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyrax


----------



## jbergsing (Apr 21, 2007)

Isn't this where we greet newcomers?


----------



## turmeric (Apr 21, 2007)

Not sure how it got in here. Can't move it.


----------



## KMK (Apr 22, 2007)

Hello Mr. Schneider! Welcome to PB!


----------

